

Do companies have internships for non-students? - woodtrail

I was thinking about doing internships as a way to get experience and get into the software industry. I don't think I'm getting much from college, and I'm not sure if the financial cost is worth it.<p>Do companies have internships for people who aren't college students? I seem to see "current student required" most of the time, though I'm hoping smaller companies are more flexible.
======
Quiark
I'm currently trying to get one as a graduate. Only applied to about 2-3
places, so nothing representative yet.

